# Poop on quills



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

My little guy, Moriarty, was playing in his play pen and ended up getting a bit of poop stuck pretty well on his quills. He lets us pick him up but still gets a little shy and scared when we mess with him alot. No hissing or balling. Just sticks quills up and gets startled.
Any suggestions on how to get it off without stressing him out?
We have only had him almost 2 weeks and he is 12 weeks now. If that helps.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like a bath is in order. You can use a toothbrush to gently clean his quills. A bath may stress him out a bit, but try to be quick and efficient and give him a treat when it's over and I'm sure he'll forgive you!


----------



## nipahemshadow (Oct 4, 2010)

We just did it. He didnt like the water very much but he is all clean now!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

YOUR HEDGEHOG IS MY HEDGEHOG'S NEMESIS!

Sorry, I was way too excited about that, but that is so cool!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> YOUR HEDGEHOG IS MY HEDGEHOG'S NEMESIS!
> 
> Sorry, I was way too excited about that, but that is so cool!


Hahaha, I'm glad you pointed that out, because as soon as I started reading this thread I was thinking that there was a hedgehog named Sherlock. They should get together some time


----------

